# Wine On My Mind What I'm Making



## btom2004 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Wine On My Mind*

*I started this hobby May 29, 2012*

*Total Gallons Made Thus Far*...*28*

**Vino Italiano Merlot Red* 6-gal batch 05/29/2012-*Bottled-07/09/12*. Consumed
**Wonder Wine Gal batch of Cherry wine for -Primary-Skeeter Pee Blend*. 6-gal batch-06/29/12~*07/14/12 Bottled*. Consumed. 
**1 Gal~Coffee wine*-07/07/12~Bottled on 08/27/12. 
**1 Gal~Blueberry/Apple/Coconut/Almound*~07/15/12~*08/26/12 bottled*.
**Berry Blend (raspberry/blackberry/blueberry+cherry) Skeeter Pee *08/07/12~started 6-gal batch Clearing agents 08/31/12. Carboy aging.Bottled-11/05/12
**Strawberry-Peach-Mango-Pineapple-Banana *Fruit Mix Wine~6 Gal. in primary 10/21/12. SG 1.090~pitched yeast~10/23/12. ~SG 1.024~10/26/12. Racked to secondary carboy~SG 0.998.~10/29/12 Reracked and some degassing~11/15/12 SG 0.990
**Primary-2 Gal Pumkin wine.* 11/30 pitched yeast~SG 1.090 [about 5 lbs pumkin flesh, 2 lbs white grape rasins, 2 cinnamon sticks, pinch of netmeg and 2 cloves.] It really tastes great just like pumkin pie. 12/04/12 racked to secondary~SG 0.990


----------



## cindy (Jun 18, 2012)

Cherry Skeeter Pee 
hmm that sounds good! that night have to be my next batch.


----------



## btom2004 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Wine On My Mind*

*I started this hobby May 29, 2012*

*Total Gallons Made Thus Far*...*31*

**Vino Italiano Merlot Red* 6-gal batch 05/29/2012-*Bottled-07/09/12*. Consumed
**Wonder Wine Gal batch of Cherry wine for -Primary-Skeeter Pee Blend*. 6-gal batch-06/29/12~*07/14/12 Bottled*. Consumed. 
**1 Gal~Coffee wine*-07/07/12~Bottled on 08/27/12. 
**1 Gal~Blueberry/Apple/Coconut/Almound*~07/15/12~*08/26/12 bottled*.
**Berry Blend (raspberry/blackberry/blueberry+cherry) Skeeter Pee *08/07/12~started 6-gal batch Clearing agents 08/31/12. Carboy aging.Bottled-11/05/12

**Strawberry-Peach-Mango-Pineapple-Banana *Fruit Mix Wine~6 Gal. in primary 
10/21/12. SG 1.090
10/23/12. SG 1.024~pitched yeast.
10/26/12. SG 0.998. Racked to secondary carboy.
10/29/12 Reracked and some degassing
11/15/12 SG 0.990. Re-racked degassed and added Fining-K-meta & SorbateKC.
01/18/13 added super-kleer wine was not clearing. 

**Primary-2 Gal Pumkin wine.* 11/30 pitched yeast~SG 1.090 [about 5 lbs pumkin flesh, 2 lbs white grape rasins, 2 cinnamon sticks, pinch of netmeg and 2 cloves.] It really tastes great just like pumkin pie. 12/04/12 racked to secondary~SG 0.990
re-Racked, fined and degassed~01/08/13.

**Mead/Melomel *
1 gal batch 4 lbs. SueBee White Clover Honey- 1 lb. Blueberry & 6 oz. White Grape/Raspberry juice-primary 1/11/13.
1/12/13~SG 1.098. stirred and squeezed fruit pack
01/13/13 pitched yeast. 01/14/13 fermentation started. 
01/15/13~SG 1.048. Squeezed fruit pack and stirred must. Airlock now shows some activity. 
01/18/13~SG 1.010.
01/19/13~SG 1.004. Removed fruit pack.
01/22/13~SG 1.000. Re-racked off lees to secondary.
01/31/13~SG 0.096. Re-racked
02/08/13~SG 0.094. Will wait 3 more days to degassing and fining- sweetening. 
02/12/13~SG 0.094. Degassed.




**Skeeter Pee*
1 gal batch mixed into yeast slurry (Melomel/ White Clover Honey, Blueberry & White Grape/Raspberry juice must lees.)
01/22/13~SG 1.096
01/23/13~SG 1.064
01/24/13~SG 1.050
01/25/13~SG 1.024
01/28/13~SG 1.010
01/31/13~SG 0.094 Re-racked
02/08/13~SG 0.094 Re-racked 
02/12/13~SG 0.094 Degassed.
03/05/13 Degassed, fined and backsweetened with honey to SG 1.030.


**Sweet Cherry Wine* Vintner's Harvest Puree and 4.25 oz golden raisins.
2 gal batch 
02/07/13~SG 1.114 placed in primary.
02/08/13~SG 1.120 pitched Montrachet yeast...hmmm. went up 6 points. A strong cherry wine it will be.
02/09/13 fermentation started
02/10/13~SG 1.110 removed raisin pack.
02/12/13~SG 1.044 removed cherry fruit pack.
02/14/13~SG 1.030
03/09/13~degassed, fined and backsweetened to SG 1.024.


----------



## btom2004 (Sep 3, 2013)

Today I will start a new wine using this recipe


Strawberry Wine 

1 Gallon Recipe
•4 - 4 1/2 lbs. Strawberries 
•1 Gallon Water 
•2 lbs. Sugar 
•1 tsp. Acid Blend (Do Acid Test) 
•1/8 tsp. Tannin 
•1/2 tsp. Peptic Enzyme 
•1 tsp. Yeast Nutrient 
•1 Campden Tablet 
•1 pack Cote's de Blanc Yeast or Champagne yeast. Otherwise regular wine yeast. 


Wash and remove the stems and leaves. Use a straining bag and fill with the strawberries. Tie the top, commence crushing and mashing. Leave straining bag in a sterilized bucket. Add water, sugar, acid blend (if needed, do test), tannin, peptic, enzyme, and yeast nutrient. Stir well. Before you add the yeast, you will need to sterilize the must. Crush up one campden tablet and add to the must. Stir and cover for 24 hours. Now you may add the yeast. Stir well, cover, and stir every day for 4-5 days. Then siphon into your 1 gallon jug, put rubber stopper on and airlock. Siphon every 2 weeks and add 1 crushed campden tablet every time you rack. It will take about 2-3 months before your wine is clear enough to bottle.

or

Strawberry wine recipe that yields one gallon. Get creative and add some other kind of fruit with it! 

Multiply ingredients by # of gallons to be made.



•3 1/2 lbs Strawberries
•1 1/2 - 2 lbs Sugar (starting SG should be 1.090)
•1 tsp. Acid Blend
•1/4 tsp. Tannin
•1/2 tsp Pectic Enzyme
•1 tsp Nutrient
•1 Campden tablet (crushed)
•Enough water to bring up to 1 gallon
•1 pkg Yeast




Sanitize all equipment thoroughly.

Be sure strawberries are fully ripe. Remove any stems or leaves. Wash berries. Place them in nylon straining bag and mash or press lightly to release juice. Keep all pulp in straining bag, tie off and place in primary fermenter. 

Stir in all other ingredients EXCEPT yeast. Be sure to crush campden tablet. Cover primary fermenter. Check SG to be sure enough sugar has been added. Should be around 1.090. Let mixture set for 24 hrs. 

After 24 hrs. check temperature to be sure it is at 70 degrees. If so, add yeast. Cover primary fermenter.

Stir daily, check SG and record in notebook, press pulp lightly.When "must" reaches SG of 1.030 (about 5-6 days) remove fruit pressing lightly to extract juice.

Siphon (rack) strawberry wine off sediment into secondary fermenter (carboy). Attach airlock filled 1/3 with water.

When "must" has fermented to below 1.000 SG (.990 is ideal), (about 3 weeks) rack again into clean secondary (carboy). Reattach airlock. 

Rack again every 2 months until wine is clear and the sediment is gone.

You will then be ready to bottle. The wine you have just made will be on the dry side(under 1.000 SG). If you prefer a sweeter wine, go ahead and sweeten prior to bottling.

Add 1/2 tsp stabilizer to wine, then add your simple syrup or glycerin.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Sep 3, 2013)

strawberrys look great, specially over ripe ones, but they do not have a lot of flavor. I would kick the berrys up to 8 are 10 lbs...then you have a hint of the berry after it goes dry...
if you want a quick wine, use the dragon blood, and just use strawberrys


----------



## dralarms (Sep 3, 2013)

James is right, bump the strawberries up and the water down.


----------



## btom2004 (Sep 4, 2013)

Ok thanks for the replies. 
I will bump it up to7#,of frozen strawberries on hand and less water.


09/04/13 
2nd Recipe used to make 1 Gal.
SG-1.090

09/05/13 SG-1.074
09/06/13 SG-1.034
09/07/13 SG-1.000 this was a fast fermentation, I hope all is well.-Racked to secondary and removed fruit .
09/13/13 SG-.990 2nd rack added k-meta


PINOT CHARDONNAY-Alexander's sun Country juice concentrate 46 oz 68* BRIX
1.5 gal

09/14/13 SG-1.090
09/15/13 SG-1.090
09/16/13 SG-1.068
09/18/13 SG-1.010 racked to secondary carboy.


10/09/13 
pitched yeast on gal raspberry honey skeeter pee
SG-1.098
10/10/13 no fermenting activity yet.
10/17/13 SG- 1.070
10/19/13 racked to secondary- SG- 1.040

10/29/13 
Pitched yeast 6 gal Passion fruit wine.
SG-1.096


----------

